# Dish 612 Remote Code for Sceptre X32 LCD TV



## rcastle (Jan 12, 2009)

I just upgraded from a 301 to a 612 on my Sceptre X32 LCD TV.
The 301 remote would control the tv on/off and sound up/down/mute.
The 612 remote will only control the tv on/off and sound down.
Do I have a defective remote or 612 or is this a known problem?

Robert


----------

